
It doesn't matter if you are right OR wrong - sirrele
On a daily basis, I attempt to approach reality differently. Rather than viewing the world in terms of definiteness, I force myself to have an outlook that everything is a probability. The degree to which a person can calculate or determine probabilities is ultimately based on their intellectual capacity to perceive patterns. The less bias we are, the easier it is to identify patterns and base our actions on justifiable contingencies. The more attached we are to our current paradigm, the less we are able to make conscious decisions ourselves. The consequence is that free choice does not exist if we strongly hold onto a belief system. The point is not whether our perspectives are right or wrong, but if being emotionally affixed to them is going to benefit us.
======
mattbgates
It reminds me of the time Bender met God.

[https://youtu.be/_nwvCGLmFEA](https://youtu.be/_nwvCGLmFEA)

"Right and wrong are just words. What matters is what you do."

